# Safari Trek on eBay



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
I have seen some posts recently regarding interest in Safari Treks so when I saw This Trek I thought I would post it here :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hope this helps someone

Keith


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*trek*

looks really tidy for the year keith.......i was looking for one ,but in the end decided that my benni will suffice for now.....tempting though.... :lol:


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice condition, dont like the glass doors on the Bog though :lol: 
Geo


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi slaphead
Nah mate, go and get it bud, you know you want to mate :lol: :lol: :lol: 
How can a benni match that bus, I have to say it does look pretty impressive eh??? I thought the Isuzu engine was a strange choice though, did they fit these in the factory or has someone retrofitted it????
If you don't get it Leigh (wurz) will have it from under your nose and then you will be sad :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Whoa ... too late, i've seen it Keith! She does look tidy :lol: 

The seller is a bit mad though not putting a reserve on it or a higher starting price. Guess they will just end the auction if it is not going for as much as they want. :roll: 

I am very tempted to bid but I do actually want a 24ft model which are actually 26ft! This 27ft model is probably 29ft ish.. if you get what i mean.

The shorter model has a smaller bathroom but a tub bath/shower ... perfect to bath the Boadacea when shes been rolling in mud! This slightly larger one doesn't have that and there is sod all chance of getting her to stay in a shower! There would be a dog shaped hole in the glass if I turned the water on! :lol: :lol:

(I will keep an eye on it though and if it doesn't go up much I may be a proud owner - could always sell it on for a vast profit and buy a smaller one  !!!)


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*trek*

yehhhhhh .....it is tempting keith...but ,i'm on my way in may to do a 6 month(min)tour..so times tight.....but when i start full timing and find the benni too small,i'll be BACK!.........to uk to purchase some yank tank!...... :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

Geo said:


> Nice condition, dont like the glass doors on the Bog though :lol:
> Geo


 I know you dont display to every one! what your reading :lol: 
a secret sun reader

ray :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*USA*

Hey that looks neat, just the right size for us and nice too for an RV

Isuzu sounds reliable too!

Added to watched items

Trev


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Anyone bought it then????
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I think he's a wheeler dealer as he has another Allegro for sale too. I would have gone for it but it states collection only when I wanted it posted.


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kands

I looked at a couple of these in the US and they too had the Isuzu engine. It was factory fitted!

Arizona


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Nope i didn't buy it. I was monitoring it and it got down to a couple of days and he withdrew it. It sure didn't go the whole auction. Perhaps he sold it off ebay.

I am still looking for my dream home and still coveting the one that was sold out from under me (well nearly, i hadn't actually put in an offer) at Dudleys! :lol: :lol: 

See you tomorrow Keith!


----------

